
Should Amazon EC2 follow Moore’s Law? - ntoshev
http://itknowledgeexchange.techtarget.com/cloud-computing/should-amazon-ec2-follow-moores-law/
======
lsc
heh. yes, they should, but I hope they don't. When they started (I was
accepting customers before they were) they beat my prices soundly. I was able
to lower prices to slightly below ec2 probably a year ago, and now, my prices
are about half amazon.com.

Really, though, I don't think of it as lowering prices. I think of it as
giving the customer more resources for the same price. The cost of ram and cpu
(both capital costs, and recurring power costs) per unit is dropping rather
fast, while the per-account overhead (a big deal for me, because my
provisioning system sucks. probably less of a big deal for amazon.) remains
about the same.

